# What else do you collect?



## allanr (Jan 11, 2012)

Just wondering who else has obsessions besides guitars and guitar gear. 

I'll go first. 

1) ukuleles 
2) vintage safety razors

I have about 20 ukes, and about 15 double-edge razors. I shave my face AND head daily using vintage razors.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

allanr said:


> Just wondering who else has obsessions besides guitars and guitar gear.
> 
> I'll go first.
> 
> ...


I have heard of a lot of unique collections, never came across the razor thing before


----------



## Krelf (Jul 3, 2012)

I am an avid collector. 

My present passion is foreign paper money, and I have over 2500 different specimens. Some old Russian ones are as large as place mats. I have bank notes from the Spanish Civil war, World War II occupation notes from Allied, Nazi and Japanese issuers. I also have Mexican revolutionary notes, Sandinista notes, and notes from German states before Germany became a nation. 

I find the hobby fascinating. It's the history, the monetary inflation, the designs, emblems and national heroes that are depicted that draw my interest. I possess a Zimbabwe 100 Trillion Dollar note which has absolutely no value today, except as a collector's item. I also hold a $50 Million mark German note from 1923 issued during their rampant inflation caused by the reparations in the Treaty of Versailles.

I was once asked if I had a banknote with Hitler on it. The truth is that Hitler refused to be depicted on money, as he claimed money was evil. (Go figure)

I have also collected pocket knives and some Canadian Art. (The latter gets a little hard on the pocket book!)


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Music on vinyl.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Krelf said:


> I am an avid collector.
> 
> My present passion is foreign paper money, and I have over 2500 different specimens.


Very interesting collection!!

I have a fairly crisp and clean 500 "lei" Romanian bank note that a friend gave me. 
If you would like it for your collection, please PM me.

I don't collect anything at the moment. I collected Canadian coins and Canadian postage stamps in the past. 

At one point, I also had a collection of old medical texts. I actually sold one of the texts to a well known orthopaedic surgeon at the Hospital for Sick Children after attending one of his lectures where he mentioned that he was looking for an early copy of the text (that I just happened to have). That was fun.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I collect red wines.


----------



## Short Circuit (Mar 25, 2007)

Hot Wheels...... I have about 450 of them largetongue

Mark


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Wifes :bullbeg:


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

hats (50+), shoes (30+), single malt whisky (25+), watches (20+)


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Short Circuit said:


> Hot Wheels...... I have about 450 of them largetongue
> 
> Mark


I know a guy that probably has a few thousand of them easy


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I have heard of a lot of unique collections, never came across the razor thing before


In HS, my bandmates girlfriends parents collected apple peelers...different kinds, mostly vintage. That always seemed weird to me, although I admit now they seem kind of neat. A lot of precision and technology for the day went into such a simple concept.


----------



## allanr (Jan 11, 2012)

Chito said:


> hats (50+), shoes (30+), single malt whisky (25+), watches (20+)


I'd like to collect single malts, but every time I buy one it disappears and I need to buy another.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

I collect beer bottles - over 300 different bottles.


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

I collected sports cards and stamps with my father as a kid.

Now I collect comics (stopping that to sell them all) and hot wheels. I don't collect very many hot wheels, just ones I like. I have kind of come to the conclusion that collecting for me is a waste of my money.


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

Krelf said:


> I am an avid collector.


Me too.

I go in phases. I've done:

Sports cards. I still have some but I sold off the bulk of my collection years ago.
Hot Wheels. I still have them, but I've stopped buying as much as I used to buy.
MOPAR memorabilia. I don't actively search for it, but if I see something I like, I add it to the collection.

And too many other things. 

My biggest issue is that for a lot of things I am a bit of a completist. If there is a full set of something, I need to get it all. Or if there is something I find interesting, I can't buy just one. I need to have at least two or whatever I consider a set.

Like memorabilia drinking glasses. If there is just one style, I have to have at least 4. To me, that's a set. If I get 4, I add that set to the collection. If I don't, then I just put the glasses at the bar and use them.

I have a good bunch of coins, currency and stamps, too.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i dont collect anything.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I seem to collect XLR cables with one missing end.


----------



## TA462 (Oct 30, 2012)

I collect diecast cars in 1/24 and 1/18 scale, 1/32 scale slot cars, old HO scale Steam Locomotives and cabooses.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

interesting...

I can't say I am a collector of anything....


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

Use to collect coins ( numismatic ), but slowly and depending on the market have stopped and now I just try to collect dust.ship


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

i have kept all of my hockey cards from when I collected (early 70's to mid 80's) - probably have 5,000 or so from that era.
my dad used to buy me 10 packs at the beginning of the season, and I had to play or trade for the rest of the series throughout the year.

a few years ago, I mentioned it to someone, and he was wanting to get rid of his collection - from the late 80s to mid 90s.
I said "sure, I'll give them a good home".... ended up being about 35-40,000 cards. So I guess I accidentally collect hockey cards.
Though I probably should have sold the gems back when the market was crazy


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

Japanese antiques...


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

I guess i could say i collect golf clubs ( my other passion) I never seem to have enough drivers,iron sets,wedges etc...


----------



## Fader (Mar 10, 2009)

Vintage Canadian Tire money.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

According to the wife, too much. Old radios and turntables, hunting knives, computers and laptops, the standard "vintage" Coke, M&M's and die cast Harley bikes and other 'stuff'. The latest things added to the collections are a Simpson Sears 8 track car stereo (with 8 tracks), a #136 Tinkertoy set and an ECB 938 multi-band pocket radio. Perhaps the wife might be right.


----------



## Short Circuit (Mar 25, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I know a guy that probably has a few thousand of them easy


Go to Youtube and search out Hot Wheels
Some of the collections are amazing...

Mark


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Pocket lint and past due notices...


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Seriously, probably nothing!

I used to be a collector, when I was young I had stamps, stickers, hockey cards, rocks, ereasers, soaps (!!!!!) and key chains...
When I moved out from my parents house I discovered the absurdy of keeping unused stuff (from my point of you, not judging anyone here!) and everything went to good use to friends and family members. I think my dad keep the hockey cards but that's all!

Now, I'm working to get on the volontary simplicity without going crazy about it, but every 6 months or so, there's a big clean up in the apartment and I feel fine about it.
The only things that tend to get collected it pedals... those damn things just populate my office!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Collected stamps when I was a kid. Should sell the things now, there might be a few dollars in it.

I used to buy way too many fishing lures but I tend to fish smarter now and use fewer. I also lose fewer.

I have probably 20 decent folding pocket knives, but generally I use just a few of them. There are also too many sheath knives around here, considering I use just a couple.

Instruments and enemies are the only others.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Mooh said:


> Instruments and enemies are the only others.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


Ennemies are the easiest to collect!  Good one, make me laugh!


----------



## bluesmostly (Feb 10, 2006)

cool thread. I am not the collecting type. even though I have about a dozen guitars, I can't stand to keep any if I do not use them. I think the main idea of collecting is to accumulate things that have no practical purpose. 

that said. we have a pretty neat collection of antique decoy ducks, but only a dozen or so now. my father-in-law was a big collector and had hundreds, some quite valuable, so some eventually found their way into our house over the years. 

we also have a pretty good art collection, mostly my own stuff. about 20 years ago another artist, who was in his 60's at the time, advised us to keep at least one painting a year - a great idea. Sometimes I will pick one and sometimes my wife. I still end up selling some from the personal collection from time to time.


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

a "point of you".... I like that, think I`ll use it if the right situation comes up.


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

We use our antique collection, they ain`t just there collecting dust, my sake glass collection on the other hand doesn`t get used much but they`re behind glass so very little dust on em....love sake but every time I drink it get vicious headaches so I stay away....good whiskey doesn`t do that to me so I drink that.


----------



## bluesmostly (Feb 10, 2006)

sneakypete said:


> We use our antique collection, they ain`t just there collecting dust, my sake glass collection on the other hand doesn`t get used much but they`re behind glass so very little dust on em....love sake but every time I drink it get vicious headaches so I stay away....good whiskey doesn`t do that to me so I drink that.


we had lots of antiques when we lived in montreal, almost everything in our house in fact. the furniture was mostly old Quebecois rural pine and we sold it all when we moved out to BC, figuring we would just buy more when we got here,... then we found out they don't have anything like that out here... 

I like the looks of that stuff you posed Sneakypete. didn't you say you were moving back to Quebec?


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

Back to Canada but not Quebec, though it is home, I have to think of my wife who doesn`t speak French so an English province will be easier for her.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Montreal can be right in the middle for both of you.


----------



## elliottmoose (Aug 20, 2012)

My wife collects pillows -- I do not.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Short Circuit said:


> Go to Youtube and search out Hot Wheels
> Some of the collections are amazing...
> 
> Mark


They make a Hot Wheels with a video cam and flash memory, so that you can take movies from the "driver's" perspective while careening along stunt tracks. A former neighbour of mine and his son rigged one up in an RC airplane and took movies of themselves waving down on the ground.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

allanr said:


> Just wondering who else has obsessions besides guitars and guitar gear.
> 
> I'll go first.
> 
> ...


I don't collect safety razors but I do have one of these things that I picked up at a yard sale some 35 years ago: http://www.rubylane.com/item/161834-15289/Allegro-Model-L-Razor-Blade VERY clever piece of design. You stick your blade in the bracket and move the bracket back and forth. The bracket tilts the blade according in each direction, flipping it over when you get to the end of the track. The unit has a 3-sided honing surface, with rough, smooth, and strop surfaces.


----------

